# Nearly there



## HenryBennett (Sep 12, 2020)

I recall reading some years ago that the top three New Year’s resolutions (who found this out?) were 1) stop smoking, 2) lose weight, 3) earn more money.

So, 1 January 2019 I set out to lose some weight and weighed myself on 2 Jan.
Weight: 15 stone 5 lbs
Varying levels of success, going down, going up - sound familiar?

On 15 February I had a heart attack, 999 and all that, and came out of hospital with four stents and Type 2. Convalescing at home I wanted to measure my waist but couldn’t find a tape measure, so used a piece of string that I cut and measured with a builders tape measure. I put the piece of string away.

On the low carb lifestyle, I weigh myself alternate days, I’ve dropped to 12 stone 9 lbs and want to lose another 4 lbs. I’ve had to buy several pairs of new, smaller, trousers and have a pile of clothes to take to a charity shop, and decided to find that piece of string. I’m rather pleased that I’ve lost 4¼ inches from my waist.

I just wanted to share and hopefully encourage others.


----------



## zuludog (Sep 12, 2020)

Great stuff! 
And well done on your progress, I'm sure you'll get to your target soon

Did you follow any particular plan, like those suggested by Roy Taylor, Michael Mosley and others?
Or use something like diet shakes and meal replacements?
Or was it something you worked out for yourself?


----------



## HenryBennett (Sep 12, 2020)

zuludog said:


> Great stuff!
> And well done on your progress, I'm sure you'll get to your target soon
> 
> Did you follow any particular plan, like those suggested by Roy Taylor, Michael Mosley and others?
> ...


Michael Mosley was a good starting point, but I’ve read and followed (eg Dr David Unwin on Twitter) any number of “gurus”. Along with the great experience in this forum I’ve found what works for me - lower carbs, fresh vegetables, regular testing etc. I’ve never had a shake or meal replacement.


----------



## Vonny (Sep 12, 2020)

Excellent weight loss! I bet you can't believe the length of that string now you've found it again    I haven't bought any new clothes yet, I'm making do with belts and baggy clothes until I get to target, because I've got a lot more to lose than you have before then.

What an inspiration you are x


----------



## HenryBennett (Sep 12, 2020)

Vonny said:


> Excellent weight loss! I bet you can't believe the length of that string now you've found it again    I haven't bought any new clothes yet, I'm making do with belts and baggy clothes until I get to target, because I've got a lot more to lose than you have before then.
> 
> What an inspiration you are x


Thanks Vonny. I too waited but got a bit impatient and bought a few pairs of new jeans and they’re now feeling a bit loose. I’m aiming to lose another 5 pounds which is two pounds below my real target which will give me a bit of wiggle room. I’ll continue to weigh myself regularly and if it goes up I’ll get it back down again. 
Good luck with your target.


----------



## HenryBennett (Sep 12, 2020)

Anitram said:


> Well done with your weight loss. It's a shame it had to come with heart problems and diabetes.


Thanks Martin. On the one hand it is a shame but on the other it’s a jump start. It’s made me determined to live a long and healthy life. Your story is one of those that I’ve drawn on as a model and your posts are always well worth reading. Thanks for that too and I’m sure I’m not the only one.


----------

